# basic screen printing set-up



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

once again, i am curious! what equipment would be needed to set up a basic screen printing operation and how much would it cost?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some older threads in this forum that can lead you in the right direction if you go back a few pages:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=726

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=745


----------

